# RECORDING INTERVIEWS & INTERROGATIONS



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

TRAINING ANNOUNCEMENT:
RECORDING INTERVIEWS & INTERROGATIONS

WHEN: 
WEDNESDAY, JANUARY 12, 2005

WHERE
Hosted by the BERLIN POLICE DEPARTMENT
Berlin, Massachusetts
978-838-7355

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

District Attorney John J. Conte has scheduled a tenth (10th) police training session on the legal and practical aspects of recording interviews and interrogations in light of the Massachusetts Supreme Judicial Court decision in Commonwealth v. DiGiambattista.

The primary goals of this training, to be conducted by ADAs Paula Frasso and Joseph Reilly, are:

To explain the DiGiambattista ruling and how it affects the taking of a suspect or defendant statement by police;

To explain what, where, when, and how to record statements;

To explain the ramifications of not recording statements, and

To assist police officers in their efforts to obtain legally admissible statements and confessions.

This session lasts approximately two (2) hours and involves the use of a Microsoft PowerPoint presentation. 
Handouts are provided and there is no charge to attend.

Because seating is limited pre-registration is required. If you wish to attend Session 10 in Berlin please send your requests via email to ADA Dave Johnson at [email protected] . You may also call me at telephone number 508-755-8601 on weekdays between 9.00 AM and 4.00 PM.

Note
If you are/were unable to attend any of the first ten sessions there will be more Recording Interviews & Interrogation trainings that will be scheduled in January and February 2005. Date-Time-Signup Announcements will be emailed to persons on the District Attorney's distribution list. If you or anyone you know is interested on receiving these (and other) messages from the District Attorney's office, please contact ADA Dave Johnson as above. Thank you.


----------

